# Garden Herb Steak with Garlic and Lemon



## sw2geeks (May 15, 2013)

My Herb garden that I fixed up last year is doing great, so I decided to do a Garden Herb Steak with Garlic and Lemon.
The lemon was a last minute add, when I was at the Austin Food & Wine Fest a couple of weeks ago, Tim Love added some lemon to one of his steaks in his demo.

Here are some pics.

















































The steak was on sale for $9 which I split with my wife.

Here is a link to more pictures and the recipe.
http://www.dfw.com/2013/05/15/794215/weekend-chef-garden-herb-steak.html


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 15, 2013)

Always worth a look in your threads.


----------



## apicius9 (May 15, 2013)

I would not have given up one single bite. Maybe that's why I don't have a wife 

Stefan


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 15, 2013)

Did you do the ying/yang yourself, or did it come like that?


----------



## sw2geeks (May 15, 2013)

Jmadams13 said:


> Did you do the ying/yang yourself, or did it come like that?



I got the knife from Fish, it already had the ying/yang


----------



## Zwiefel (May 15, 2013)

Looks excellent...never used lemon like that on beef. I sometimes drizzle lemon + evoo on it after it's sliced though.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 15, 2013)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Always worth a look in your threads.



+1

I would like to see some follow up pics on your herb garden as it stands today.


----------



## sw2geeks (May 16, 2013)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> +1
> 
> I would like to see some follow up pics on your herb garden as it stands today.



It looks pretty much the same as last year, I will take a picture in the morning... Hopefully it is still there, we had a pretty good storm come through tonight. We had to hunker down for a little bit as the sirens were going off.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 16, 2013)

sw2geeks said:


> It looks pretty much the same as last year, I will take a picture in the morning... Hopefully it is still there, we had a pretty good storm come through tonight. We had to hunker down for a little bit as the sirens were going off.



I just want to see what you have growing!


----------



## sw2geeks (May 17, 2013)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I just want to see what you have growing!



Here you go.

Herb Garden 2013, here is a pic from last year...






And here are a couple of pictures from the other day.











and in case you missed it, the story on making the herb garden.

http://www.dfw.com/2012/06/19/639973/weekend-chef-herb-garden-project.html


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 17, 2013)

I wish I had the space for this.

Thanks for the update!


----------

